# [Solved] mldonkey is not starting

## Luc484

Hi! It's been some days since mldonkey stopped to start. It simply fails. I tried looking for some logs, but I noticed it is not logging. I tried looking everywhere but I can't find any log message. /var/log/mldonkey.log should be the place mldonkey logs messages according to /etc/conf.d/mldonkey, but there is no recent message there. I tried looking everywhere, but it seems every log file contain old messages. So, I cannot understand the problem. Isn't this strange? Am I doing anything wrong?

Thanks for any hint.Last edited by Luc484 on Mon Aug 20, 2007 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ermannob

Same situation here.

And I know what I did before this problem came out: I updated mldonkey to 2.9.0-r2.

Looking at the Changelog of the ebuild, it seems that the init script was modified... I think the problem is there...

(I'm using ~x86 for mldonkey)

Reopening bug 189212?

-erm

----------

## Luc484

I don't know if the problem was the upgrade to -r2, but my version is that too. Anyway, I just solved the problem following the 'Clean install' procedure found on the mldonkey home page. No problems now it seems. I don't like this solution, but I think I can mark the thread solved anyway if you can solve the problem as well.

----------

## ermannob

Solved changing owner of mldonkey files...

Many files modified by mldonkey before 2.9.0-r2 were owned by root. With 2.9.0-r2 they weren't accessible anymore by mldonkey.

After setting those root's files to p2p's, mldonkey started working again.

(also mlnet.log was owned by root, that's why mldonkey wasn't able to log errors).

----------

## Luc484

Yes, you're right. I noticed that too. I tried this solution but it didn't work. Maybe I didn't find them all, that's why it didn't work for me.

----------

## marcelser

I solved the problem by removing the --background option in /etc/init.d/mldonkey where the start-stop-daemon line is. When you do this mldonkey will print out the messages to the console and you can see the error message. 

It was the same problem for mee too. I had to change the ownership of the mldonkey files to "p2p". A lot of them were owned by "root". After my first attempt it still didn't start but when I removed the "--background" option in the start script I found out that I forgot to change the ownership of the files in the mldonkey/temp directory. So I changed them as well and voila mldonkey started. Then readded the --background option and now everything is back to normal.

----------

## UberLord

Once baselayout-2 goes stable we'll be able to log those errors when we force daemons to the background which will make things like this easier to solve.

----------

## Madjic

same problem... followed all the steps...whole p2p/mldonkey is owned by p2p:p2p

```
bigblue home # /etc/init.d/mldonkey start

 * Starting mldonkey ...

2007/09/20 22:24:32 [cO] Starting MLDonkey 2.9.0 ...

2007/09/20 22:24:32 [cO] Language EN, locale ANSI_X3.4-1968, ulimit for open files 1024

2007/09/20 22:24:32 [cO] MLDonkey is working in .

2007/09/20 22:24:32 can not create files in directory ., check rights...                                                [ !! ]
```

----------

## mitchd123

I was also struggling to get mldonkey to start.   In the error log  mlnet.log  I was seeing the following message:

Exception: File "src/utils/lib/md4.ml", line 0, characters 85-6: Assertion failed while handling option:users 

When I was ready to give up I simply deleted the file users.ini file.   When restarting it imported users from the download.ini files or something like that, and it started perfectly.  

Hope this helps someone else.

----------

